# Bearing replacement on a 290 Eager Beaver chipper.



## Tree provider (Feb 15, 2012)

I own a Eager beaver 290 chipper that is going to need a bearing replaced. The bearing is one of the two for the cutting disk. If anyone has experience with this process I would be grateful for your advice. 
I an not sure if the cutting disk has to come out completely, or if the one side can be replaced by supporting (shimming) the disk? There is a large bolt, and what looks like a keeper ring, the bearing housing has 4 bolts attaching it. 


Tree provider


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 15, 2012)

pm me your email address and I will send you a copy of an owners manual for a 200 virtually the same machine that has some decent parts diagrams no step by step but it will give you a good Idea what you'll be getting yourself into. it looks fairly easy probably be able to just shim it up un bolt everything and swap the bearing out and reasemble.


----------



## oscar4883 (Feb 16, 2012)

I a doing a a shaft replacement and both bearings on the drum of a Morbark tomorrow. PM me an I will give you my number if you like. Much easier to talk about over the phone. For years I worked in the mining industry and have done hundreds of bearings. One piece, split pilllow blocks, etc.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 16, 2012)

I replaced the outter bearing on my 200 last year. It was kind of a pain. 

I took all my disc shields off. I just used a digging bar to hold up the disc on the bearing side. It didnt really move much. Unbolt the old bearing.

Now comes the hard part. The bearing 9 times outta 10 is ceased to the shaft. If you cant pry it off, you will have to torch if off. Make sure you have a fire extingisher close by, cause chips in the bottom of the machine to catch on fire. If you don't feel comfortable cutting the bearing off with the torch, take it to a dealer. It is very easy to cut the shaft, and you dont want that.

Next make sure you tap the bearing bolt holes in the disc cover. They are open to the disc side of the shield and will have rust in them. If you dont do it you will wish you did. I didnt and I couldn't get the bearing tight, and then I snaped off 2 grade 8 bolts. Then I broke off a tap in the hole. Had to blow out the tap with a torch.

Next make sure the bearing you have is the same bearing as the one on it. Mine had a med duty bearing put on with spacers. I found this out after I put the heavy duty bearing in and found it had one to many spacers in it. I spent 2 hrs trying to get it back off them.

Put the new bearing on, bolt it on with new grade 8 bolts and lock washers. Then put the machine covers back on and your done.

Pm me your number if you have a question, and I will give you a call.


----------



## sgreanbeans (Feb 16, 2012)

no tree to big said:


> pm me your email address and I will send you a copy of an owners manual for a 200 virtually the same machine that has some decent parts diagrams no step by step but it will give you a good Idea what you'll be getting yourself into. it looks fairly easy probably be able to just shim it up un bolt everything and swap the bearing out and reasemble.



Hey bro, could you send me one too! ruined mine!


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Feb 16, 2012)

sgreanbeans, send me your email address, and I will shoot it over to your right now.


----------



## Tree provider (Feb 18, 2012)

*Bearing replacement*

Thank you to those who Have replied to my post. I have replied to those requesting me to.
I hope to jump on the bearing replacement soon.

Tree provider


----------



## no tree to big (Feb 18, 2012)

damn forgot to send you that email I'll do that in a min


well thats odd your email addy was in the message in my "visitor messages" but now its not?? did somebody send you a copy already?


----------



## Stehanie (Dec 28, 2016)

Tree provider said:


> I own a Eager beaver 290 chipper that is going to need a bearing replaced. The bearing is one of the two for the cutting disk. If anyone has experience with this process I would be grateful for your advice.
> I an not sure if the cutting disk has to come out completely, or if the one side can be replaced by supporting (shimming) the disk? There is a large bolt, and what looks like a keeper ring, the bearing housing has 4 bolts attaching it.
> 
> 
> Tree provider


 Were can I find the bearings . I need to replace mine but don't know were to get them . thanks so much have a blessed day .


----------



## Kasey Smith (May 3, 2018)

2treeornot2tree said:


> sgreanbeans, send me your email address, and I will shoot it over to your right now.


----------



## Kasey Smith (May 3, 2018)

Dude you problely don't still have a manual but if you do I'd really appreciate if you could send me a copy. Thanks a ton. [email protected]


----------



## mbr4life (Feb 17, 2020)

If you are still willing to email the manual I would love it. [email protected] Thank you in advance


----------



## rocksolid (Sep 29, 2020)

Could I get a copy please my email is [email protected]


----------



## rocksolid (Sep 29, 2020)

no tree to big said:


> pm me your email address and I will send you a copy of an owners manual for a 200 virtually the same machine that has some decent parts diagrams no step by step but it will give you a good Idea what you'll be getting yourself into. it looks fairly easy probably be able to just shim it up un bolt everything and swap the bearing out and reasemble.


Could I get a copy please [email protected]


----------



## mbr4life (Sep 29, 2020)

Morbark will email you an operator manual for free via their website.


----------

